# What Are The Best Ways You Deal And Get Rid Of Gaming Rage?



## Notkastar (Apr 10, 2016)

The type of Rage that come with almost every online experience,  The frustration that comes with trying to beat that one unforgiving stage you where sure you'd nail that time or The sheer torture that comes with trying to hit that perfect in game to get an item, achievement or etc.



Spoiler: Examples







 







Yeah that sort of Rage every person who's played a game could relate too. ( ;~▽~)
What are your best ways dealing and getting rid of it so when you get back to the game your ready to attack it without having that sorta rage getting in the way?

For me personally, I'd take a minute away from the game and watch a video or two till I end up forgetting what I was mad about. What about you? =)


----------



## Z-Mizz (Apr 10, 2016)

I don't rage much, but when I do it's nothing crazy. A "C'mon!" here, a "Ugh!" there. I'm not sure if it's a breathing technique for calming yourself, but I inhale deeply through the mouth then exhale through the nose and remind myself that I welcome the challenge.

I mostly laugh when I play online at other people raging. Except in MvC3 where every team has a fucking Setinel that uses the same cookie cutter combos ^^


----------



## Notkastar (Apr 10, 2016)

Z-Mizz said:


> I don't rage much, but when I do it's nothing crazy. A "C'mon!" here, a "Ugh!" there. I'm not sure if it's a breathing technique for calming yourself, but I inhale deeply through the mouth then exhale through the nose and remind myself that I welcome the challenge.
> 
> I mostly laugh when I play online at other people raging. Except in MvC3 where every team has a fucking Setinel that uses the same cookie cutter combos ^^



You really shouldn't play Skullgirl quick matches, 
It's ether a Band and Peacock ranging you out to the point where you can't do anything or Eliza and Fillia with there over head shenanigans ~ ~)

And same goes for me. 
I don't start throwing things when I lose a match but, there are some time I go into a game just to feel far more saltier coming out of it then going in. Made this thread to discuss idea of how to de-saltify after something like that lol n_n

Good tip btw,
Had to use that myself when I dumb enough to try a Melody's Escape Perfect Run
That "game" is just the worst when it trying to do that one song you love 
T_T) Perfectly


----------



## Saiko (Apr 11, 2016)

I basically don't play games that would make me rage. I don't avoid them deliberately. Just over time my interests have shifted towards more sandbox-style games that don't have any rage-inducing elements.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 12, 2016)

Ragequitting calmly works the best in suffocating the urge to punch the keyboard for me


----------



## Txtbooksh (Apr 12, 2016)

There are certain games I find that I rage at.  Destiny is a big one for me, ESPECIALLY when I play at the Crucible.  I've not played that game in awhile since Tom Clancy's The Division came out in the shops but even that game I'm starting to rage at.  If my raging becomes too much, I just turn off the console. xD


----------



## Z-Mizz (Apr 12, 2016)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Ragequitting calmly works the best in suffocating the urge to punch the keyboard for me





Txtbooksh said:


> If my raging becomes too much, I just turn off the console. xD


I hope these aren't methods you use during online games of the co-op variety :|


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 13, 2016)

Z-Mizz said:


> I hope these aren't methods you use during online games of the co-op variety :|


Co-op games are very rarely as frustrating. Usually just happens in competitive games


----------



## Txtbooksh (Apr 14, 2016)

Z-Mizz said:


> I hope these aren't methods you use during online games of the co-op variety :|



Oh no, I rage on PvP AND PvE for Destiny but, not for The Division...  Don't know why. xD


----------



## Z-Mizz (Apr 14, 2016)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Co-op games are very rarely as frustrating. Usually just happens in competitive games





Txtbooksh said:


> Oh no, I rage on PvP AND PvE for Destiny but, not for The Division...  Don't know why. xD


I thought you guys were some of those people who rage and then leave their team with less people. Thank god! (^o^)v


----------



## DarkJesture (Apr 17, 2016)

I hop on COD and tell people 20 years older than me that I fucked their mom to suppress the deep sadness growing inside me.

I usually just start blasting music, put on a "I don't care" attitude, and just mess around. Half the time it somehow fixes my K/D on games like CS:GO.


----------



## Sforzie (Apr 18, 2016)

I find mining on peaceful in Minecraft to be very relaxing. I don't usually play things that cause me to rage, but things happen. Just mindlessly digging my way into oblivion helps me calm down.


----------



## EN1GMAT1C (Apr 19, 2016)

I actually embrace my failures and laugh at myself for dying in so many different ways. I find the ragdoll mechanic after death in games hilarious. And I find enjoyment with games that really challenge you and threaten you with death, like ridiculous enemy count in games like Serious Sam.

Something must be wrong with me....


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 19, 2016)

I yell, then I press the share button on PS4 to see if it was funny enough to save to my collection for later use.


----------



## Suki262 (Apr 19, 2016)

To get rid of gaming rage I just go watch stuff on youtube or have sex with my bf if he's around me. Either one or both, it works :3


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 19, 2016)

It's simple - play a single player game.


----------



## DylanM40 (Apr 19, 2016)

Reading the posts guess everyone had own way doing things. Personally I play as many rage games as I can, find them fun and challenging, along with online games where I go against other players. Used to rage on these kinda games when I was younger but I no longer do. More or less over time learn to control my emotions bit better than the rest of my family.


----------



## DylanM40 (Apr 19, 2016)

NerdyMunk said:


> It's simple - play a single player game.


Be surprised those can be rage inducing as well


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 19, 2016)

DylanM40 said:


> Be surprised those can be rage inducing as well


Depends on the game, something like flow or flower can do wonders.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 19, 2016)

oh I try different things I mostly just leave, but other times I go out to world chat and troll the shit out of any idiots who are dumb enough to spout there drama on chat.


----------



## Raptorwhack (Jun 6, 2016)

Notkastar said:


> The type of Rage that come with almost every online experience,  The frustration that comes with trying to beat that one unforgiving stage you where sure you'd nail that time or The sheer torture that comes with trying to hit that perfect in game to get an item, achievement or etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm just not an angry person. The last time I got genuinely angry was last week on ssx tricky on ps2, and then only for a second. My best advice is to just let it slide and get wrapped up in just the enjoyment of the game.


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jun 6, 2016)

The best way to stop being pissed off at a game is to put down the controller and simply give up.


----------



## ItzRiley (Jun 6, 2016)

Best way to control rage? easy. Put down ur controller, Turn off ur console or PC and play the F#ck this S#!T I'M OUT SONG


----------



## hi12541 (Jun 6, 2016)

Besides getting up and leaving said game. I have found that is I chew gum or just eat or drink a food I tend not to get quite as angry. The most frustrating game I have ever played is Jak 2. It takes a lot of time practice and lots of freaking luck.


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jun 7, 2016)

You know not the horror of Sonic the Hedgehog. Now I'm not talking about the awesome Sonic games. I'm talking about the game that was released in 2006 on ps3 and 360 that had Sonic rescuing a human princess from the clutches of Dr. "Eggman" *shudders* and basically played like the worst thing ever. That game. That game is the stuff of nightmares. It's just.. so bad.


----------



## All#the#fuR (Jun 7, 2016)

Hulk smash


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Jun 7, 2016)

Stop the game and go do something else.
If you're honestly getting that pissed off at a game,then you should probably consider a different hobby.


----------



## Storok (Jun 7, 2016)

Play "War Thunder" there is no rage... at least in my case otherwise you could consider an anti agression training or yoga


----------



## Julen (Jun 7, 2016)

Be conscious that you're playing a videogame. It's ment to be something fun and it's not supposed to be taken seriously


----------



## x-zombii (Jun 7, 2016)

I play a lot of dark souls so I know that rage struggle. I usually go back to an earlier area and prey on the weak for a bit.


----------



## All#the#fuR (Jun 7, 2016)

Honestly for me when ever I play I always start off really bad and rage sometimes. I find. That you really just need to push till you pass the threshold then you are really good until you stop playing. So I chew cinnamon sticks. I know it's weird but it helps alot for some weird reason lol


----------



## ItzRiley (Jun 7, 2016)

All#the#fuR said:


> Honestly for me when ever I play I always start off really bad and rage sometimes. I find. That you really just need to push till you pass the threshold then you are really good until you stop playing. So I chew cinnamon sticks. I know it's weird but it helps alot for some weird reason lol


Exactly, just think about something else or DO something else.


----------



## Shameful_Cole (Jun 7, 2016)

When I rage at TF2 I go climb in CSGO. When I rage at CSGO Climb I plY TF2.

Video games ate a beautiful cycle for me.


----------



## ItzRiley (Jun 7, 2016)

Shameful_Cole said:


> When I rage at TF2 I go climb in CSGO. When I rage at CSGO Climb I plY TF2.
> 
> Video games ate a beautiful cycle for me.


Wow ur lucky


----------



## x-zombii (Jun 8, 2016)

The only game I can't control my rage in is Clash Royale, fuck that game


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jun 10, 2016)

I chew on things.


----------



## Fyurie (Jun 11, 2016)

I honestly don't rage at all. But then I have ungodly patience. I am literally the God of Patience. Which also makes me pretty boring to watch do Let's Plays 'cause I just keep trying.

But if a part of a game is really getting to me, I take a break. Most of the time an hour away is all you need then you come back and somehow you have superhuman gaming powers.


----------



## brawlingcastform (Jun 11, 2016)

Punching a pillow, stomping on the carpet, throwing towels...anything that doesn't involve destroying $300 electronics. It's how I dealt with being unable to defeat Dark Gaia in "Sonic Unleashed" (PS3), or Ludwig and Larry in "Mario & Luigi: Paper Jam" (3DS). The latter, however, made me throw out my back. X_X


----------



## Greid (Jun 12, 2016)

I invoke my safe phrase, "You know what? Fuck this!" and go do something else before I torment myself too much with the game. I don't even need to do anything particularly relaxing or venting; cutting myself off from the source of the rage is usually enough for it to subside quickly.


----------



## nerdbat (Jun 12, 2016)

I smash shit and stop playing for a while. The best of two worlds, what more can I say.


----------



## nerdbat (Jun 12, 2016)

x-zombii said:


> The only game I can't control my rage in is Clash Royale, fuck that game


I usually don't even expect any fairness from mobile freemium games. They're tweaked to the paid players by default, after all


----------



## Amity (Jun 16, 2016)

I think I've become desensitized, as I mainly play healer/support classes in multiplayer games so I get a front row seat to all the madness that goes on. The Schadenfreude sustains me.

I do, however, scream in games a lot if surprised. Sorry to the apartment neighbors for 1am girly shrieks.


----------

